# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Lucios al ataque

## Comizo

El video no sé si está hecho en un lago privado de los muchos que hay en Europa, es posible.

El cámara echa unas rebanadas de pan de molde al agua, los pececillos se la disputan y los lucios saltan incluso fuera del agua.

F. Lázaro parece que pesca, le gustará. En Puebla de Don Rodrigo, cuando los pececillos abundaban y los lucios tambien se podían ver escenas parecidas cuando los lucios acompañaban los remontes desde Cijara.


http://www.youtube.com/user/MrCitzen.../2/NmIxr1SmkXs


http://www.youtube.com/user/MrCitzen.../1/ADnmC6gvJH8

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya bicharraco... gracias por los vídeos  :Wink: . Sí, tiene toda la pinta de ser un lago artificial. Por ahí fuera, es lo que abunda.

A ese bicho, ya habrá que tirarle los grandes artificiales para el muski, ya que si le tiras una rapala normalita, ese lucio te dice que te la comas tú, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Esas imágenes ahora me suenan. En Cijara, los pobres alburnos corren despavoridos cada vez que se asoma un lucio cerca, es increíble verlo  :Big Grin: 

Ahora estamos acostumbrados a verlo, pero antes, cuando se soltaron los alburnos y nunca habíamos visto a minitalla huir despavorida de esa manera, era impresionante verlo... ahora ya, no te coge por sorpresa, pero la primera vez que lo ví, me austé hasta yo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

vaya vaya peces, son enormes ¿que son lucios? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  en la vida había visto peces de ese tamaño gracias por esos impresionates videos
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

> vaya vaya peces, son enormes ¿que son lucios? en la vida había visto peces de ese tamaño gracias por esos impresionates videos


El lucio viene a ser el tiburon del rio. Eso se lo come todo

----------


## ben-amar Jr

pues para ser el tiburón del río no tiene aleta dorsal sepodría decir que es el pez más devorador del río

----------


## embalses al 100%

> pues para ser el tiburón del río no tiene aleta dorsal sepodría decir que es el pez más devorador del río


Con lo de tiburon de ría, creo que se refería a eso... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Creo que no lo decía literalmente, ¿o me equivoco? :Confused: .

----------


## Luján

> Con lo de tiburon de ría, creo que se refería a eso....
> Creo que no lo decía literalmente, ¿o me equivoco?.


Creo que no te equivocas.

Que yo sepa, no existen tiburones de río (entendidos como condrictios elasmobranquios).
Aunque, quién sabe!

----------


## ben-amar

Me referia a que es el mayor depredador del ecosistema y que no le hace ascos a nada, ¿vale así?  :Wink:

----------


## Comizo

Conviene aclarar que el lucio no es un tiburón de río, ni un depredador implacable ni nada que se le parezca.

 Para ser justos, el lucio es un depredador que falla un alto porcentaje de sus ataques, y sólo tiene más éxito cuando el pez está enfermo o herido, o es debil.

 El desastre del lucio en España no es culpa suya como especie, sino la sinrazón humana de querer tener peces "espectaculares", que provoquen la imaginación, al lado de casa, y si se pudiera pescar desde la ventana de la habitación mejor. Todo ello unido al mercado de material diverso como señuelos, cañas, embarcaciones, etc... que supone un gran presupuesto en la cartera del pescador que se dedique a ello, ha hecho que el pato lo paguen los ecosistemas acuáticos españoles.

 El lucio, en los lugares donde habita de manera natural, tiene a su disposición un "catálogo" de especies de peces muchísimo más amplio que en España, y aunque no nos lo parezca, una disposición de agua inmensamente más grande, renovada y abundante, lo cual favorece la biodiversidad ictícola. En ellas, junto a la perca en algunas ocasiones, y a las grandes truchas, ejerce su papel de depredador a la perfección, seleccionando las demás especies, y limpiando el medio de ejemplares enfermos o débiles. Pero nunca esquilmando el ecosistema al que pertenece.

 Sin embargo en España, país con rios poco caudalosos (al que el Ebro le pareca caudaloso, que se de un paseo por Europa o norteamérica y verá lo equivocado que está), afectados de estiajes, y con una población ictícola poco variada, con muchos endemismos debido al aislamiento geográfico; ha supuesto un verdadero desastre. Un desastre ecológico como ha habido pocos.

 Alguien podrá argumentar que la creación de los grandes embalses ha creado un ecosistema en el que el lucio tiene su nicho, en parte tiene razón, pero sólo sobre el papel. Los grandes embalses tienen ríos que los llenan por los que el lucio ha remontado sin mayor problema, como es el caso del Esla en Ricobayo que tienen que utilizar de forma masiva las redes para que no remonten y la pesca eléctrica para que no acaben con la trucha autóctona; el Guadiana en Cijara donde han remontado hasta donde las barreras se lo han impedido, incluso por su afluente el Bullaque, y donde no han podido, algún "alma caritativa" le ha ayudado; el Tajo en Entrepeñas, donde ha remontado por encima de Trillo y el Guadiela de Buendía, donde yo los he pescado en Priego. Etc, etc...

El resultado es que en donde el lucio habita, los ciprínidos autóctonos han desaparecido casi por completo, debido a varias causas:
-Su velocidad de reproducción no está preparada para ser depredada de manera constante.
-El embalse ha cambiado su medio natural.
-El lucio tiene una velocidad de crecimiento disparatada, llegando rápidamente a los 40 cm. y no viviendo más de 10-12 años, menos cuanto más templada es el agua, y en esos años pueden llegar las hembras a los 20-22 kilos.

 En definitiva, al lucio en España, sólo le ha mantenido el tipo la carpa debido a su enorme capacidad reproductiva y a pagar un enorme tributo con sus alevines, por eso donde hay lucio se suelen pescar carpas enormes. Y la tenca, en determindas circunstancias, que no siempre. Todas las demás especies se han ido extinguiendo porque simplemente no estaban adaptadas a esa presión. Las hemos condenado a la desaparición.

 Es muy curioso, años desérticos en cuanto a pequeños ciprínidos, ver lucios largos y tremendamente delgados, o bien un canivalismo superior a lo que sería normal en la especie.

 Ahora que los aficionados al lucio ven peligrar sus poblaciones, por arte de magia, han empezado a aparecer especies de ciprínidos centro y norte europeos como es sobre todo el alburno, del cual, muchos embalses están llenos. El boca a boca de los pescadores vuelve a cometer un delito ecológico, pescan 20-30, se los llevan en una garrafa y los sueltan en su embalse preferido para que su querido lucio tenga que comer, condenando de esa manera a los pocos ejempleres autóctonos que queden por competencia.

 No me imagino que por disfrutar de grandes depredadores se introdujeran en los montes de Toledo leones del Atlas o tigres de Bengala. Si esa situación sería absurda, lo del lucio es exactamente igual.

 Saludos.

----------


## Felipe

Este video me ha recordado a las escenas que, junto al guarda Marcelino, se vivían en el embalse de Santillana, cuando hicieron la insensatez de repoblar con lucio.
Los polluelos de ánade real y otras especies de patos eran depredadas habitualmente por lucios, no como el del video que es un lapicero, sino de bastante buen tamaño.
 El propio Marcelino elaboraba unos señuelos con plumas imitando patitos que eran super eficaces.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_E4...IumQ1aj7lUgQIA

----------

